# Transobturator Tape



## bill2doc (Apr 20, 2011)

Is the overall agreement to use 57288 for TVT even though it's not exactly the same procedure as Slng...????


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish I had my notes and CPT book in front of me.  I don't code these services alot, but I think you're right to use that code for a TVT.


----------



## seslinger (Apr 25, 2011)

yes that is correct for the TVT procedure


----------

